
New AI Algorithm Can Fix Grainy Images Without Looking at Clean Photos - 0xbxd
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/technology/new-ai-algorithm-can-fix-grainy-images-without-looking-at-clean-photos/
======
mastrsushi
This is really cool, but I think this has less to do with AI and more with
sorting algorithms. If the actual scientists say otherwise than I'm wrong, but
I can only see AI as merely a buzzword.

